
Artificial Intelligence Markup Language - max_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AIML
======
mdip
Wow, this brings back memories... I was building an IM bot back in 2006 and
AIML was something that was suggested to me to "look into". I ended up
deciding against it since the project took a turn that required less AI and
more "specific response to specific command".

But, wow, did we go through a large phase where the "XML Hammer" was being
used _everywhere_ resulting in bizarre languages with XML syntax that could
have been _far_ more easily written using a less structured DSL.

